# Linux Wireless Router & Firewall



## Son_of_Perdition (May 1, 2016)

Newest Linux project, the distro that installs on a standalone laptop & can be used as a wireless router.  You configure it setting your desired wireless account, password & firewall.  I have DSL service not cable.  You connect the service to the unit's ethernet port, if you have cable then you need to connect either the ethernet or HDMI cable to the respective port on your cable modem & your unit.   

You set your power management so that the unit remains on but with the screen locked.  You need to purchase & plug in an updated USB wireless adapter Here.  The distro is updated frequently & needs to be applied as they are released.  The distro team keeps a 24/7 vigil on the latest virsus/malware.    No need for additional commercial or 'free' virus protection churning away using resources, it's all done at the laptop/router stage.  Disable or remove (my choice) the internal wireless card to avoid conflict.


----------

